# Jug Fishing/Float line



## JohnTheDeer

Im looking to get into jug fishing. I have looked at the ODRN website and read the regulations but I still have some questions. I dont want to do anything illegal.
The regulations say... 

"Floats must be of nonshatterable material and bear the name and address or customer identification number of the user. Floats must be freely adrift and be attended by the user at all times. Treble hooks are unlawful. It is unlawful to set, use, or maintain more than six floatlines in all public waters of the state of Ohio less than 700 surface acres in size."

Here are my questions
If there is a link you could send me that answered all or some of these questions i would appreciate it. 

1) It says that you cant use more than six float lines in all public waters less than 700 surface acres in size. Does this mean that on waters more than 700 acres you can use more than six? If thats true, how many are you allowed to use?
2) It says that the floats must be freely adrift. Does this mean that you cant have a sinker set on the bottom to keep the float in place?
3) I see that in some states the jugs must be brightly colored or have reflective tape? Is this something that Ohio requires?
4) Is there a certain distance that they have to be apart? Do you have to be able to see them all at the same time or can you set them sort of far away form each other where you cant necessarily see them all at the same time?
5) Some states have jug fishing seasons. Is this the same in Ohio or can you do it all year?
6) I looked up videos about making your own jug lines. I might try a couple different types but what is your favorite rig?

I am not wanting to know about any good places to go, (unless you want to help with that. I am located in Northeast Ohio.) I mainly just want help with knowing all the laws so that everything that I do is legal.

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Earthworms

Gatorade hub with a glow stick inside is perfect. We set ours in Hoover in a long straight line about 30 yards apart. Set 12 at a time with circle hooks. A weight is fine. Then we set boat up at end of line and watch for a jug that's takes off.


----------



## nixmkt

JohnTheDeer said:


> Im looking to get into jug fishing. I have looked at the ODRN website and read the regulations but I still have some questions. I dont want to do anything illegal. ...
> 
> Here are my questions...



1. If over 700 s.a. you can use as many as you want in accordance with the other Ohio regs.

2. A sinker set on the bottom to keep the float in place is not fine. A float like that is not freely adrift but anchored and illegal in Ohio.

3. No, just the name and address or customer identification number of the user.

4. If you cannot see all of them then you are not attending them at all times. No minimum distance is required for them to be apart.

5. No special jug fishing season in Ohio.

6. White jugs with circle hooks.


Member ezbite had a video on here somewhere of him jug fishing and the rig he uses. Do a search for it.


----------



## beaver

If you're worried about your jugs floating around too much, or blowing into the bank, open the cap and fill them with a little bit of water or add an inline weight to your rig (like a carolina rig) to add some weight to it. It will still be freely adrift, but it will slow it way down.


----------



## JohnTheDeer

Thanks for the responses! One last question that I have is are you allowed to fish with rod and reel while jug fishing? I am wondering this because it would be nice to catch more bait while waiting for a cat to take one of mine that is already out. 
Thanks


----------



## nixmkt

JohnTheDeer said:


> One last question that I have is are you allowed to fish with rod and reel while jug fishing?


Yep. Can use your two rod limit in Ohio at the same time. Just have to stop to handle the jugs as needed.


----------



## Flathead76

JohnTheDeer said:


> Thanks for the responses! One last question that I have is are you allowed to fish with rod and reel while jug fishing? I am wondering this because it would be nice to catch more bait while waiting for a cat to take one of mine that is already out.
> Thanks


Sounds like your mad at catfish. Lol. You can rod and reel fish while jug fishing. A gatoraide 32 ounce bottle or half gallon milk jug work best for something cheap. The ones that I use are made of a 18" piece of PVC with end caps. Go to the dollar store and purchase some swimming noodles. Cut them in 12" pieces and insert the PVC inside. The swimming noodles are nice for wrapping line around and inserting the hook.

The ones that I run have .54 caliber round balls inside the PVC. Fish hit and the jug stands up. You can wrap reflective duck tape around the noodle so you can see them easier with a spot light. You can also take a long light stick and stick it into the noodle. Those work good for stand up jugs.

There's some ideas for you so go get em. Good luck.


----------



## catfishcc

Stick with rod and reel. Much more reward.


----------



## winguy7

catfishcc said:


> Stick with rod and reel. Much more reward.


Yeah but its a nice way to channels, while fishing for flathead on rod and reel.


----------



## JohnTheDeer

Awesome guys thanks! Im going to experiment with different types of lines, sinkers, depths of line, hooks and baits. Ill get back to you after I go out and get some experience with what works best.
Im also going to go get some pool noodles and PVC pipe and try to make my own floats.


----------



## katfish

It is probably best not to throw jugs in areas where others are rod and reel fishing. I especially recommend that you don't toss them over Biggie Fries flathead baits and then taunt him from your boat 

The same limit of 50 hooks per man (lakes over 700) applies to jugs. The reason your name must be on them is probably to be able to count the number but remember that if you leave them that others turn your name and address into ODNR.

Special regulations for all MCWD lakes for jugs and trotlines.

Ignorance of the law is not a defense, so be warned. Ignorance in general is overlooked except by a few flathead fishermen.

Catchabiggun,
Robby


----------



## nixmkt

katfish said:


> ... The same limit of 50 hooks per man (lakes over 700) applies to jugs. ...



Good point about the special regs for MCWD lakes. Don't know how you would be able to continuously attend over 50 jugs anyway unless they were on top of each other but what specific 50 hook limit reg for jugs are you referring to Robby? I see the 50 hook limits for banklines and trotlines but no limit for jugs (lakes over 700).

_Banklines or setlines may be used to catch turtles and fish. ... The maximum is 50 lines, each having a single hook.

Not more than 50 hooks per trotline are permitted in any tributary of Lake Erie._


----------



## Roscoe

To me Jugs and Trotlines are not Sport Fishing.Are you that hungry?




Roscoe


----------



## lonewolf

Roscoe said:


> To me Jugs and Trotlines are not Sport Fishing.Are you that hungry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


I have a ball taking my daughter and her friends out. Sporting maybe not to everyone but what ever gets the next generation out of the house. We use circle hooks and release all we catch. You could never keep up with 50. 10 is a task in its self. I use the pool noodles with reflective tape.


----------



## katfish

Nix
*When in doubt about regulations I have called ODNR for clarification*. All the non-sporting methods seem to be spread around and worded poorly.

On top of this, Game Wardens are quick to let you know that the little pamphlets are not definitive (complete story) regarding fish and game laws and they are actually an encyclopedia of Ohio codes (lawbooks).

At Catfish Summits we always here a large number of questions and even get some obscure answers in person from ODNR officials. 

My main concern with this discussion would be this: If every Ohio resident who purchases a fishing license used 50 jugs (10 in small lakes), how long would the resident catfish population last?
How are jug fishermen going to keep the newly released blue catfish from eating their baits?
(I already know the answer to this one)


----------



## Shortdrift

I wouldn't think of having my name and address on anything to do with jug fishing. Safest thing is ODNR I.D. Number only.


----------



## nixmkt

katfish said:


> Nix
> *When in doubt about regulations I have called ODNR for clarification*. All the non-sporting methods seem to be spread around and worded poorly.
> 
> On top of this, Game Wardens are quick to let you know that the little pamphlets are not definitive (complete story) regarding fish and game laws and they are actually an encyclopedia of Ohio codes (lawbooks).
> 
> At Catfish Summits we always here a large number of questions and even get some obscure answers in person from ODNR officials. ...



In other words, you don't know the actual reg you're talking about. Calling ODNR for clarification may not get you the correct answer. You can talk to several ODNR people and get a different answer to the same question from each person.

It is true that the pamphlet(s) are not the actual laws. You have to go to the statues in the ORC and OAC.



katfish said:


> ... My main concern with this discussion would be this: If every Ohio resident who purchases a fishing license used 50 jugs (10 in small lakes), how long would the resident catfish population last? ...



The same as any other species if every Ohio resident who purchases a fishing license used the maximum number of poles with the maximum number of hooks and kept the maximum limit of as many species as possible fishing both day and night each and every day. But if that were to happen, the regs would be changed to fit those conditions.

Any scenario can be extended to the absurd, but as long as jug fishing is legal, there is nothing wrong with someone doing so within the regs and limits. Sure there are those that abuse it just as there are those that abuse the regs and limits for rod and reel. Plenty of people rape the fish population with rod and reel and sometimes with devastating results. Jug fishing can be just as sporting as rod and reel depending on the circumstances. You may not choose to fish that way, but others have a perfect right to.


----------



## katfish

nixmkt said:


> In other words, you don't know the actual reg you're talking about. Calling ODNR for clarification may not get you the correct answer. You can talk to several ODNR people and get a different answer to the same question from each person.
> 
> It is true that the pamphlet(s) are not the actual laws. You have to go to the statues in the ORC and OAC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same as any other species if every Ohio resident who purchases a fishing license used the maximum number of poles with the maximum number of hooks and kept the maximum limit of as many species as possible fishing both day and night each and every day. But if that were to happen, the regs would be changed to fit those conditions.
> 
> Any scenario can be extended to the absurd, but as long as jug fishing is legal, there is nothing wrong with someone doing so within the regs and limits. Sure there are those that abuse it just as there are those that abuse the regs and limits for rod and reel. Plenty of people rape the fish population with rod and reel and sometimes with devastating results. Jug fishing can be just as sporting as rod and reel depending on the circumstances. You may not choose to fish that way, but others have a perfect right to.


You are correct that I do not know the statute that defines what is legal in each waterway for jug fishing. Apparently neither did the author (whom I referred to ODNR)

I do say there is a difference in legal an ethical. I also question that jug fishing-limblining-and trotlining are sporting means to catch fish. I will admit that some folks idea of "sporting" is variable.

Not sure how much time you spend on the water but I have seen more instances of abuse with these methods than I have of those obeying the regulations.

My point being: I agree that jug fishing is legal in Ohio. I will never agree that it is sporting or healthy for the the resource. There are pay lakes in Ohio that cater to "sportfishermen" with that mentality.


----------



## Shortdrift

katfish said:


> You are correct that I do not know the statute that defines what is legal in each waterway for jug fishing. Apparently neither did the author (whom I referred to ODNR)
> 
> I do say there is a difference in legal an ethical. I also question that jug fishing-limblining-and trotlining are sporting means to catch fish. I will admit that some folks idea of "sporting" is variable.
> 
> Not sure how much time you spend on the water but I have seen more instances of abuse with these methods than I have of those obeying the regulations.
> 
> My point being: I agree that jug fishing is legal in Ohio. I will never agree that it is sporting or healthy for the the resource. There are pay lakes in Ohio* that cater to "sportfishermen" with that mentality.*



Well said Robby.


----------



## katfish

nixmkt said:


> The same as any other species if every Ohio resident who purchases a fishing license used the maximum number of poles with the maximum number of hooks and kept the maximum limit of as many species as possible fishing both day and night each and every day. But if that were to happen, the regs would be changed to fit those conditions.


I disagree. 50 hooks would still catch more fish than 2 hooks.


----------



## nixmkt

katfish said:


> I disagree. 50 hooks would still catch more fish than 2 hooks.



Maybe so. But if your absurd scenario of everyone with a fishing license using 50 hooks ever occurred, the regs would be changed to protect the fishery just as they are adjusted to do that every year now.



.


----------



## nixmkt

katfish said:


> You are correct that I do not know the statute that defines what is legal in each waterway for jug fishing. Apparently neither did the author (whom I referred to ODNR)
> 
> I do say there is a difference in legal an ethical. I also question that jug fishing-limblining-and trotlining are sporting means to catch fish. I will admit that some folks idea of "sporting" is variable.
> 
> Not sure how much time you spend on the water but I have seen more instances of abuse with these methods than I have of those obeying the regulations.
> 
> My point being: I agree that jug fishing is legal in Ohio. I will never agree that it is sporting or healthy for the the resource. There are pay lakes in Ohio that cater to "sportfishermen" with that mentality.



And I previously stated that there are those that abuse jug fishing. But why should those that want to jug fish without abusing the method be denied their sport any more than you be denied using your rod and reel method because there are plenty that abuse that method too?

You are entitled to your opinion that jug fishing is beneath you and not sporting but many others believe differently and enjoy it as much as you enjoy your rod and reel. Seem to recall others have noted they believe your procedure of keeping flathead you’ve caught held captive overnight in order to take photos in daylight is a form of abuse so opinions do vary. Here is one example of jug fishing that ezbite posted last year. Why is it not as “sporting” as your preferred rod and reel method?









.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

You are 100% correct Robby. The state should change the regs so that you can only fish with rod and reel. Pay lakes have really hit the trophy flathead and blue populations hard all around the state. Our trophy cats must be protected.


----------



## catfishcc

Nixmkt. Your my hero. . Next your going tell us, u weigh fish without a scale.


----------



## nixmkt

catfishcc said:


> Nixmkt. Your my hero. . Next your going tell us, u weigh fish without a scale.



Nope. Always weigh the cats with a scale. Have gotten pretty good at guessing though. Usually within a half pound or so of the scale.


----------



## Roscoe

It is odd that pole fishermen can only use 2 poles or lines and the Jugs,etc can use 50 or more.That really does not make much sense. Maybe someone should review these ancient laws and get it straight.
Another thing I don't think Bowfishing is Sporting.Some may differ but just killing all those Big fish just doesn't seem right to me.I might as well get back my Game Chickens and have fights right on the docks.What's the diff?


Roscoe


----------



## kprice

nixmkt said:


> Maybe so. But if your absurd scenario of everyone with a fishing license using 50 hooks ever occurred, the regs would be changed to protect the fishery just as they are adjusted to do that every year now.
> 
> 
> 
> .


It wouldn't take a scenario of everyone with a fishing licenses to completely destroy a trophy catfish population. A group of 2-4 guys setting jugs/limb lines out at a reservoir in ohio could completely destroy the trophy cat population in a few weeks. This method is by no means a sport. It's simply a way to over harvest legally.


----------



## Shortdrift

nixmkt said:


> Nope. Always weigh the cats with a scale. Have gotten pretty good at guessing though. Usually within a half pound or so of the scale.


What method of weighing do you use? How do you suspend your fish? with all due respect, I would like to witness your estimating weights within 1/2 pound. Maybe on the smaller fish.


----------



## nixmkt

Shortdrift said:


> What method of weighing do you use? How do you suspend your fish? with all due respect, I would like to witness your estimating weights within 1/2 pound. Maybe on the smaller fish.



You're welcome to witness whenever you would like. Have "Fish Grip" pliers with a bottle float attached that combined weighs 8 oz. that I hang from a 50 lb Berkley digital scale held by hand and the fish hang vertically gripped in the mouth. Get a reading when the fish isn't thrashing and subtract the 8 oz. Yes they're only "smaller" fish, channel cats under 15 lb. with most under 10 lb. I'm nowhere near the caliber of catfisher as Katfish and many others.


----------



## katfish

I guess while I am concocting wild scenarios I might as well throw this one out there:

Suppose a 40+ pound flathead takes a Gatorade jug. Being a flathead it would just take it under and head for submerged timber. There it would tangle the line and neither be harvested or released.
It might get lucky and only have to rip the hook out of its head to escape though.

My advice is not meant to infringe on the rights of others but to inform everyone that we have limited resources. Considering other points of view may enlighten folks that may be considering jug fishing that more is involved than they first think.


----------



## nixmkt

katfish said:


> I guess while I am concocting wild scenarios I might as well throw this one out there:
> 
> Suppose a 40+ pound flathead takes a Gatorade jug. Being a flathead it would just take it under and head for submerged timber. There it would tangle the line and neither be harvested or released.
> It might get lucky and only have to rip the hook out of its head to escape though.
> 
> My advice is not meant to infringe on the rights of others but to inform everyone that we have limited resources. Considering other points of view may enlighten folks that may be considering jug fishing that more is involved than they first think.



Wouldn’t consider that a wild scenario at all. But there is a good chance of that happening with a rod and reel too. I hope you are not trying imply that it never has or never could happen with a rod and reel.

No question some of the limits for jug/float, limbline, and trotline fishing are excessive and consideration should be given to reducing them. But total banning of those options is taking it too far.

No question some people abuse those types of fishing and also break existing laws while purposely causing harm to the trophy catfish population for their personal financial gain. But it’s not fair to those that enjoy those types of fishing without abusing the methods to totally eliminate them any more than it would be to eliminate your preferred rod and reel method because people abuse that method.


----------



## katfish

Nix
Which would you watch closer and be more in control of? 25 cent jug or $100+ rod and reel?

Again lets do the math: 50 jugs 2 rods. Probability again says the jugs are more likely to end up killing a big fish.


----------



## winguy7

Jugging deffenitly isn't the most sporting, but neither is rod and reel. Its just human nature to make things easier. After all if we really wanted to make it fair we would dive in after them. I do use jugs, sometimes. Never more than 10. And can tell you that paddling around on a kayak to get them is at the least a little sporting. Also kinda neat to see what ended up on them. Even the most respectable internet fisherman can turn around and beat his wife, cheat on taxes, etc. Just saying, no ones perfect.


----------



## nixmkt

katfish said:


> Nix
> Which would you watch closer and be more in control of? 25 cent jug or $100+ rod and reel?
> 
> Again lets do the math: 50 jugs 2 rods. Probability again says the jugs are more likely to end up killing a big fish.



But that is a regulation limits problem not a fishing method problem. Again, I noted that the regs should be adjusted. The current huge numerical difference in allowed hooks between the methods should be significantly reduced.


----------



## catfishcc

Ok. Enough of the jug bs. Move on. Until the odnr changes the laws we will still have people using jugs and limb lines to catch catfish. It's just the people that abuse these methods that makes everyone mad. I don't like the methods myself. Never thought it was fair to only fish with two rods. And u could fish with multiple jugs and limb lines. Never made since to me. The focus should be on the damn paylakes raping our lakes and rivers getting rich off our resources. Makes me sick.


----------



## RJohnson442

This thread makes me want to jug fish. As long as i enjoy the time thats all that matters. Trying to bash someone for their choice in fishing is ridiculous!


----------



## nixmkt

RJohnson442 said:


> This thread makes me want to jug fish. As long as i enjoy the time thats all that matters. Trying to bash someone for their choice in fishing is ridiculous!



To a certain extent, yes, but Katfish and others do have a valid concern behind their comments. There has been a significant decline in the limited trophy catfish population in Ohio mainly due to the financial incentives provided by paylakes to get people to harvest large catfish from public waters in Ohio and transfer them to the private paylake ponds for the owners personal enrichment. Abuse of jug/float, limbline, and trotline fishing methods is a sizable portion of that public to private harvesting problem. But admonishment or persecution of everyone that chooses to use one or more of those fishing methods is not the best way to solve that problem. Everyone’s enjoyment of the time matters, not just some individuals.


----------



## Shortdrift

Isn't it time to bury the horse instead of continuing beating it. It died several comments ago.


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman

This is a subject that I recently witnessed. Last Saturday my wife and I were on the Muskingum. We were out there targeting catfish. We arrived early afternoon and scouted a new to us area. About 4 pm a small boat was coming up the shoreline stopping every hundred feet or so. I could tell he was catching fish. I even commented to my wife "that guy is on fire". He did not stop near us. I figured it was out of courtesy. He went on by and did not say a word. (Most fishermen at least say hi) A couple hours later he came back by a couple hours later, and was just flying down the river. About 2 am I see a light coming up the river stopping often. That is when it hit me that he had limb lines. I could not see for certain how many fish he was getting. But I would say from the lengths of some of his stops and the camera flashes he was doing very well. This made me realize that it would only take a couple people doing the same thing on the river to destroy a fishery. I know that If i set 50 lines with a gill or goldfish in 1 night I would have more flatheads than I catch all year. Or at least a bunch of turtles and gar. It made me sick to think about how many someone could pull out of a river in one year. As for the fish, I can only think of one reason a person would want to catch and keep that many.

Of course I did not personally see the fish he caught. I can only hope they were gar. Or even damn turtles. 

As for our fishing, only a couple channels 5lbs & 7lbs. Also a couple of the biggest soft shell turtles I have ever caught.

I respect every ones right to fish legally. But there is a huge difference in legally and ethically. I hope something can be done to thwart this abuse of our resources.


----------



## TClark

I recently started jug fishing with the pool noodles for 2 reasons. 1. I love to eat catfish and would love doing so in mid winter..if you know what I mean.
2. Sometimes rod n reel fishing for cats gets beyond boring. We see a jug take off it's like Christmas morning...ya don't know what ya gonna get till ya pull it up.

It has saved 3 fishing trips so far from being skunked. 

I made 12 jugs as law says 6 per person. But honestly, 6 is plenty for us old farts to keep up with and we are finding it great FUN!!

I have yet to catch anything over 4 pounds but what we do catch we enjoy eating. ;-)


----------



## tkbiker

How come nobody ever complains about ice fishing with 6 tip ups????


"Ice anglers may not use more than six tip-ups and 2 rods per person"


Just wondering? I see these threads a lot about jug fishing not being "Sportsman like" but I never hear anybody say that about ice fishing?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Because in jug fishing you're just pulling them up by hand while in tip up fishing you're ....wait a minute.....?!?


----------



## Shortdrift

I guess the horse must have kicked a few times.


----------



## ducky152000

tkbiker said:


> How come nobody ever complains about ice fishing with 6 tip ups????
> 
> 
> "Ice anglers may not use more than six tip-ups and 2 rods per person"
> 
> 
> Just wondering? I see these threads a lot about jug fishing not being "Sportsman like" but I never hear anybody say that about ice fishing?


Because in A LOT, NOT ALL of cases jug fishermen take everything they catch, including mature flathead. whether it be for the table or illegal sales. Most trophy Flathead fishermen practice CPR. It is very irritating seeing guys keep flathead. When we spend so much money,time and effort just trying to catch a fish to take a few photos and let it go. but yet we can only use two poles, when we have no intention of keeping any fish. I think its safe to say most ice anglers ice fish to get some fresh fish to eat. so everyone is on the same playing field. unlike trophy flathead fishermen are playing to just take a photo of the fish. Jug fishermen are taking the fish out of the lake or river to do what they will with it. Taking a limit of bluegill, crappie or walleye does not effect the population like taking mature flatheads. The population of flatheads is so much lower than other fish in our waters it could easily hurt the population unlike crappie,bluegill and walleye or saugeye.


----------



## beaver

I don't eat catfish, and I don't think any manner of catfishing is "sporting". However, I don't care if it is. If your purpose of fishing is to be sporting, great. If it's to ear everything you're allowed to keep legally, great. If it's to chase a bunch of jugs around within the law, great. However, of you feel the right to tell anyone who participates in any of the above scenarios that they're wrong, you're wrong.

Every time I see a bass fisherman or a catfisherman complain about someone keeping a bass or a big flathead, it makes me want to go catch a mess of both and use them for fertilizer. If you want to regulate which fish are caught and kept and get your rocks off by telling others what they can do within their legal rights, buy a pond. Otherwise, their fishing license costs just as much as yours and your opinion doesn't matter anymore than theirs or mine. 

I've never seen a bigger bunch of crybabies in my life.


----------



## ducky152000

beaver said:


> I don't eat catfish, and I don't think any manner of catfishing is "sporting". However, I don't care if it is. If your purpose of fishing is to be sporting, great. If it's to ear everything you're allowed to keep legally, great. If it's to chase a bunch of jugs around within the law, great. However, of you feel the right to tell anyone who participates in any of the above scenarios that they're wrong, you're wrong.
> 
> Every time I see a bass fisherman or a catfisherman complain about someone keeping a bass or a big flathead, it makes me want to go catch a mess of both and use them for fertilizer. If you want to regulate which fish are caught and kept and get your rocks off by telling others what they can do within their legal rights, buy a pond. Otherwise, their fishing license costs just as much as yours and your opinion doesn't matter anymore than theirs or mine.
> 
> I've never seen a bigger bunch of crybabies in my life.


If flathead fishing is not sporting, i would love to hear what is. If Trying to catch a fish with the lowest population in a body of water that does not even need to eat everyday is not sporting i dont know what is.


----------



## catfishcc

beaver said:


> I don't eat catfish, and I don't think any manner of catfishing is "sporting". However, I don't care if it is. If your purpose of fishing is to be sporting, great. If it's to ear everything you're allowed to keep legally, great. If it's to chase a bunch of jugs around within the law, great. However, of you feel the right to tell anyone who participates in any of the above scenarios that they're wrong, you're wrong.
> 
> Every time I see a bass fisherman or a catfisherman complain about someone keeping a bass or a big flathead, it makes me want to go catch a mess of both and use them for fertilizer. If you want to regulate which fish are caught and kept and get your rocks off by telling others what they can do within their legal rights, buy a pond. Otherwise, their fishing license costs just as much as yours and your opinion doesn't matter anymore than theirs or mine.
> 
> I've never seen a bigger bunch of crybabies in my life.


Well ain't it funny. There is always someone that has to show up late for the show and cause problems. Lol.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

As stated earlier, the laws are outdated and need changed. Please know the illegal sale of trophy cats is happening all around the state, mostly by people using these methods. I want my kids to have the same opportunity to catch these monsters that I had. If you really knew how many fish were being taken it would make you sick. No other gamefish in Ohio gets treated like his...


----------

